# Flash light bike mounts



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)

I picked up a Olight FB-1 mount last night to test out a Rofis mr70.
I really liked how simple it was to attach a light with the rubber bands. To bad that the light shakes way to much from the rubber bands for trail riding. A custom bottom aluminum swing arm style clamp would be a real good idea to fix the light from shaking.









Oh yeah i really liked using the Rofis mr70 as a bike like. I like it a lot better then my Gloworm x2 with 2 wide lens. Even though the lights temp is a little high. The low 30 lumen setting is great for riding around the city with out blinding anyone. Med is 450 lumen good for light trail riding. High is 1500 lumen is fine for bombing trails. The turbo 3500lumen setting was actually real useful when a car was trying to back out of a parking space. 2 clicks and the person stopped lol. Great light just need to find a way more stable method of securing it to a bike.


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh yeah more on the Olight FB-1 Mount it only cost me $10. I ordered a Sofirn SP40 XPL
which should be a great option with this mount as you can have the light more centred over the stem. Also its a lot lighter then the Rofis mr70 and hopefully it doesn't shake around.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

caRpetbomBer said:


> I picked up a Olight FB-1 mount last night to test out a Rofis mr70.
> I really liked how simple it was to attach a light with the rubber bands. To bad that the light shakes way to much from the rubber bands for trail riding. A custom bottom aluminum swing arm style clamp would be a real good idea to fix the light from shaking.


Is it just the rubber bands or is there also play in the rubber pads on the mounting surfaces? I was going to suggest trying silicone bands but the product description says that's what comes with the mount but maybe shorter bands would stabilize the light better and if you think the protective/friction pads on the mount are contributing to the shake replacing them with some sort of thin tape. Another thing to look at is how the ID of the mount fits with the OD of the bar and light. One size fits all mounts tend to have a ID that fits the largest application but allows anything smaller to rock on the mount which definitely would cause the light to shake. Building up the outside contact points on the mount would add stability if this is happening. Just a couple of ideas that might make that mount work for you.
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

caRpetbomBer said:


> ...... A custom bottom aluminum swing arm style clamp would be a real good idea to fix the light from shaking.......


I have had a few people order a GoPro adapter from me with a V groove cut in the mounting surface to hold a flashlight. They then use a automotive type hose clamp to hold the adapter to the light. I have a picture of one of those somewhere, maybe at my shop computer. If I find it I'll post it.


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)

The O light comes with smaller rubber bands. I'm to afraid to try them. Its cold out and the light holder is plastic. Here is a vid of the light shaking lol. And some beam shots. Not the greatest pics.






Rofis mr70

30Lumens









450Lumens









1500Lumens









3500Lumens


----------



## lostplaces (Aug 21, 2019)

the olight is a 2x rubber holder so 2 weak points for movement.

i use for lights up to ~ 200 gramm this one.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Prophete-Universal-Mount-Torch-Multi-Colour/dp/B00LXTSBZ8

one side is fixed to the handlebar so no movement possible, and on the secound side i c change the rubber to stronger rubbers.

for heavy lights over ~ 300 gramms clamps are good holders.
my clamp looks near like this one.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hyckee-MF3...7G8R2QHMHVD&psc=1&refRID=C95GQZWT57G8R2QHMHVD


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)

Vancbiker said:


> I have had a few people order a GoPro adapter from me with a V groove cut in the mounting surface to hold a flashlight. They then use a automotive type hose clamp to hold the adapter to the light. I have a picture of one of those somewhere, maybe at my shop computer. If I find it I'll post it.


I would really like to see how this mount looks.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

caRpetbomBer said:


> I would really like to see how this mount looks.


Here you go.....

























This one mounted to the flashlight was the prototype. Made of plastic instead of aluminum like the ones above it but still shows what it would look like.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

https://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-alb-10-quick-release-bike-mount/
https://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-pd36r-rechargeable-1600-lumen-tactical-flashlight/
Turbo - 1600 Lumens/2.9 hours/928 feet
High - 800 Lumens/5.9 hours/646 feet
Med - 350 Lumens/8.5 Hours/419 feet
Low - 150 Lumens/26 Hours/269 feet


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)

I made a custom mount from a K edge clone and some L bracket aluminum. Gorilla tape on bracket of the light doesn't get scratched. I used the smaller o rings from the O light bike mount. Works great no more shacking around. The light is to far forward for my liking. Here are some pics.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Armytek mount for the Sofirn SP40 I got a while back. Makes vertical adjustment fairly difficult (very tight fit) which isn't a big deal (helmet light adjustment is pretty much set it and forget it) but makes the light mounting more solid and greatly improves mode button operation ease.
Mole


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting the mount MRMOLE. I'm still waiting on my Sofirn SP40 that i ordered in September. I use a Bell sixer helmet. I found 2 thinks annoying with the gopro mount. One is the mount itself shakes around a little. Also the mount is placed to far back on the helmet the visor blocks some of the light. So when i get my Sofirn SP40 ill have it setup the same way more to the front of the helmet.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I ordered this band secured Gopro mount off Amazon along with the pictured Sofirn light. Attaching the light to the mount using the supplied ladder type rubber strap adjusted as tight as I could get it still allowed the light to flop around so what's pictured above is my solution. My first two rides with this setup I only used the longer 31.8 silicon band on the bottom mounting hooks and haven't had any detectable movement but adding the 25.4 band on the top hooks definitely seemed to add additional stability so figure this to be a better setup. Seems pretty rock solid now but need to torture tests it so it's going on the rigid SS bike and through some chop and will report back.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 1292107
> 
> 
> I ordered this band secured Gopro mount off Amazon along with the pictured Sofirn light. Attaching the light to the mount using the supplied ladder type rubber strap adjusted as tight as I could get it still allowed the light to flop around so what's pictured above is my solution. My first two rides with this setup I only used the longer 31.8 silicon band on the bottom mounting hooks and haven't had any detectable movement but adding the 25.4 band on the top hooks definitely seemed to add additional stability so figure this to be a better setup. Seems pretty rock solid now but need to torture tests it so it's going on the rigid SS bike and through some chop and will report back.
> Mole


Rough trails on a rigid single speed had no bad effects on this mounting setup. I handled the ride far less well though. I consider this my first real mtn. ride of the yr. as health issues severely limited my riding for the first 7 mo. and kept me on smooth/flat stuff since then. My skill level has definitely deteriorated so I walked quite a bit but I did have fun and didn't crash, didn't feel beat up after the ride, and the mount worked great so pretty good night.
Mole

Here's a link to the o-rings I used.

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/everything-else/products/gemini-o-ring-set


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)

Real nice setup. Looks like Vancbiker's gopro mount with a Sofirn SD05. Still waiting on booth my Sorfirn lights. The o rings from action led lights look real nice also thanks.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

caRpetbomBer said:


> Real nice setup. Looks like Vancbiker's gopro mount with a Sofirn SD05. Still waiting on booth my Sorfirn lights. The o rings from action led lights look real nice also thanks.


That Vancbiker mount works excellent for Flashlights. I going to try the SP40 on the bars too and just rotate the Gopro interface portion of the mount 90°. Hope you get your Sofirn lights soon!
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Late to the show but I've been using one of the torch handlebar mounts similar to what lostplaces linked to. In order to keep a torch from vibrating the mounts that use rubber O-rings to secure the torch don't really work that well although they are acceptable if using something like a really small single AA torch.

I've used something similar to this type of mount for years although the one I've linked to looks more beefier than the ones I own. Seems they decided to make the top part more like the bottom which should be an improvement from the ones that I have.

Anyway I usually refer to this type of mount as using "adjustable cam-levers". Once adjusted they are rock solid and hold their place on the bars very well. Don't think they'd work with a torch that uses 26650's though.


----------



## lostplaces (Aug 21, 2019)

HQ 6000 series aluminium Holders.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32764342087.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32764290630.html

the descriptions is not right, its not T7075 series Aluminium!

one ring will be screwed on the light the other one in the handlebar.

if you will mount lights like the emisar D18 "10000 Lumen+ lights" you need 40/45mm rings.






























on the handlebar i mount quick release .


----------



## caRpetbomBer (Jul 13, 2013)

lostplaces that looks like a real good flash light mount. But the only bad thing is the 30mm to 25mm with a spacer is to small for what most people are riding these days.
35mm to 31.8mm spacer would make more sense.


----------



## lostplaces (Aug 21, 2019)

you can buy rings in any size i have linked some of them in the other thread.

20mm 25mm 30mm 34mm 35mm 40mm any ringsize is to get.
also with longer screws you can mount for example a 30mm ring on a 31,8mm bar.

or use bigger rings an make some parts of rubber under it to reduce the diameter and for not scratch the handlebar.

you can mount anythink on any hadlebar with this rings, only take ring sizes what you need.

its really one of the best mounts i have get out of the box.
i highly recommend it!!!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

lostplaces said:


> ......with longer screws you can mount for example a 30mm ring on a 31,8mm bar........


Probably OK if one has aluminum bars. Not a good idea if you have carbon bars. The clamping pressure is directed at 4 small points when this is done rather than a full contact that happens with the correct size parts.

Would be better to use an oversize clamp and shim it it with plastic or rubber.

The best solution is to use a clamp that matches the bar size precisely.


----------



## lostplaces (Aug 21, 2019)

you see in my last picture i have put under the 30mm ring some layers of bicycle tube , the bar is ~25-27mm in size, it becomes tinner to the outside.

the rubber ist not only for 
compensate for unevenness, it grants anywhere contact, the full surface of the mount to handlebar.
also it grant no slip.
its bomb prof on this way.

if you buy a light that haves a handlebar mount in the box, rubber pices where in for same reason.
dont make it so complicate.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Question for Cat*



Cat-man-do said:


> I've used something similar to this type of mount for years


Cat, do you think that Flashlight Mount Holder on Amazon would work for mounting the sofirn SP40 to a 26" fork like the one on my LWB recumbent?

RANS XPC Recumbent Cargo Mtb by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Because the KD BL70S I have on the chopper bars makes a great Hi beam but casts too much of a shadow when pointed any lower. Would like to be able to mount the sofirn on the drive side tine to illuminate the shoulders when I'm roading.

TIA


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

andychrist said:


> Cat, do you think that Flashlight Mount Holder on Amazon would work for mounting the* sofirn SP40* to a 26" fork like the one on my LWB recumbent?
> 
> RANS XPC Recumbent Cargo Mtb by andyXchrist, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Mounting directly to the fork.......with the mount I've suggested...probably not, at least not unless you did something to give the mount something more to grip to on your bike. Most bike forks are not completely round and even the ones that tend to be more roundish are somewhat narrow. The mount I suggested works best on typical handlebars.

Now assuming you were able to get the mount to hold to the fork by using something to use as a shim, then the next issue is being able to aim the "L shaped torch" you mentioned. The mount I linked to should allow the top part that holds the torch to swivel but since I don't actual own one of new ones I can't say for sure. ( see edit below ) More than likely though you should be able to loosen a screw on the underside and adjust the top part so you can aim your torch the way you want but all depends on the limitations of the mount. ( I'm thinking the top part will need to rotate close to 90° in order to work the way you want. )

What this boils down to is you are just going to have to roll the dice and see if it will work. Since these mounts are pretty inexpensive you won't be out too much money if it turns out that it won't work.

(**Edit; Looks like the top part will adjust. If it were me I'd roll the dice. )


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Cat. 

Yeah I know I’d need to shim my fork, that’s what black foam weather stripping is for. 

Maximum diameter the mount can accommodate is 38mm, not sure if that will be enough to span the fork above the elbow. Have the bike wrapped under a tarp right now, gotta wait for the snow to melt some before I can go measure.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> Cat, do you think that Flashlight Mount Holder on Amazon would work for mounting the sofirn SP40 to a 26" fork like the one on my LWB recumbent?
> 
> RANS XPC Recumbent Cargo Mtb by andyXchrist, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Would something like this work for you? It's just an old oring style helmet mount and a gloworm strap. If you needed it to turn with the wheel you could just remove the front wheel and pull some orings over each fork leg, put some electrical tape on the fork to protect the paint, and pull the rings over the light. I've not tried this so you may have to experiment a little to get it to work properly but looks possible and would be very cheap. Both ways would give you correct forward aim and allow rotation for vertical adjustments. If you try this let us know how it works cause I've not ridden with either setup (just ideas I had)
Mole.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

That's a good idea Mole, but unfortunately it won't work for my application. I need to mount the torch below the brake bosses to clear the fairing that's going on the front.

















Haven't installed that yet both because the headset needs to be replaced first (previous owner was absolutely clueless) and TerraCycle sent me the wrong mounting hardware, have to make an exchange.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Using a fairing might pose a problem if you are using another lamp that has to shine through the fairing. Just take any torch and try to shine it through your car windows at night and you will see what I mean.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah I know that Cat. The fairing is only for cold/windy weather when I'd be using a KD BL2S as a head lamp rather than the BL70S on my bars.









Won't keep the WERX mounted when it gets warm out again because I'll need the breeze to keep my engine from overheating.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> That's a good idea Mole, but unfortunately it won't work for my application. I need to mount the torch below the brake bosses to clear the fairing that's going on the front.











??? This style of light might work for you. Head rotates on an angle from regular torch style to P style. I ordered one of these as a stocking stuffer for my Stepdad and should be here tomorrow so will see how it holds a mid position. If that works it would allow you to mount the light parallel to the fork blade and have vertical and horizontal adjustment. XPL emitter, 600 claimed lumens with appropriate lith-ion battery. I don't know the Nicron name so ? quality. Will let you know what I think when I get a chance to see the light.
Mole
https://www.amazon.com/Flashlight-NICRON-Waterproof-Including-Batteries%EF%BC%89Gift/dp/B07FFKJVT1/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=nicron+n7&qid=1575401999&sr=8-4


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

That style of torch *would* be ideal, Mole.

But I already ordered the 1200lm Sofirn SP40 4000K and am determined to mount it to my Stratus XPC, dagnabbit! 

Wonder what the color temperature is on that NICRON. Says White so probably CW. I've become so totally spoiled by NW, won't buy any lamp now that isn't 4000K.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*Scope ring to GoPro adapters*

In case anyone is looking to use the rifle scope rings to mount their light but want to use GoPro mounts on the bar, helmet, or other location, I've made a small batch of adapters to do that.









PM for details.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> That style of torch *would* be ideal, Mole.
> 
> But I already ordered the 1200lm Sofirn SP40 4000K and am determined to mount it to my Stratus XPC, dagnabbit!
> 
> Wonder what the color temperature is on that NICRON. Says White so probably CW. I've become so totally spoiled by NW, won't buy any lamp now that isn't 4000K.


Definitely cool white and the beam is pretty narrow. I only have a AA battery in it which will work fine for its intended purpose so pretty weak output. Weighs less than 70 grams with the battery so that's a plus. The 90°'s of adjustability stays solid in whatever position you set it to so concept is sound, just needs a wider beam, warmer tint, and a little more output to be useful as a bike light.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Got'em!*

Vonpri [2 Pack] Flashlight Holder, Mount Bicycle Mounting Bracket Flashlight Holder Torch Clip 360º Rotation by andyXchrist, on Flickr

RANS Stratus XPC KDLITKER BL70S CREE XHP70.2 3000 LUMENS 4000K Sofirn SC31B SST20 1000lm 4000K Sofirn SP40 Cree XPL 1200lm 4000K Vonpri Flashlight Holder Vont Bike Light Set Serfas Stop Sign Tail Light Mesh Lumbar Lower Back Support by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Didn't realize it when I ordered it but the Sofirn SC31B SST20 1000lm attaches to the fork with the Vonpri Flashlight Holder just as well as the SP40 (Thanks for the recommendation CAT!) Like its color better too, looks whiter and brighter than the SP despite its 200 lower lumen rating and supposedly identical 4000K color temperature. Tinier hotspot though. Will be a while before I can take any night pics, am freezing my fingers off in this weather.


----------

